
Tech’s Other Diversity Problem - hellogoodbye
https://medium.com/the-ascent/techs-other-diversity-problem-ef45b9dd23b8
======
Tomte
That's interesting, because I think my employers (all in Germany) were pretty
typical insofar as most of the people in HR were women. And I think that's
normal in German companies. Is it really so different in America?

~~~
sterkekoffie
I think you misread the article. The author is saying that HR is female-
dominated and gives the example of a team she was on which was entirely women.

